# Trouble getting Temp up!



## concordeer (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Brinkman 2 Door Vertical Cabinet Style Charcoal Smoker and I have modified it by sealing all the holes and door edges with

 the red high temp sealant that most suggest. I also took out the ceramic charcoal plate that came in the bottom and replaced that with a stainless steel draining bowl that has all the holes in it to help allow air flow better to the charcoal.

 I've attempted two smokes with it so far - the first was a slab of baby backs and the second was a dozen chicken wing drums.

 My first smoke was with lump charcoal, and my second was with Kingsford Original in the blue bag started with a charcoal chimney.

 Both burns were pretty similar. I started with my exhaust dampers wide open and my intake dampers 3/4 open. The hottest I could get the temp to reach was 180 degrees on the factory installed thermo/230 on an oven thermo sitting on the middle rack. It is almost exactly 50 degrees different. It seems that no matter what I did with my dampers that the temp would hold for about 3 hours and the temp would slowly fizzle down until it was lost. The bowl I'm keeping my charcoal in isn't really that wide but is pretty deep is it possible that I am having too much charcoal and it's suffocating itself out? (if that is even possible)

I have a very small cast iron wood chip box that I put apple chips in and I sat that directly on top of the coals. I also use a water pan to help humidify and hold temp.

The smoke was really good (thin and blue) but I just couldn't get the temp up as high as I'd like. I'd feel comfortable smoking ribs and butts at around 250 degrees. But I'd also like to know that I can get the temp higher than that if needed too.

The weather has been nasty on those first two attempts here in southern West Virginia. The first was 30 degrees and windy and the second (today) was high 40s but really windy.

Has the weather affected the temp that much?

Is anyone familiar with this smoker than can offer me some advice to help?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 28, 2013)

Posts 1 and 5 have lots of info.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...2+Door+Vertical+Cabinet+Style+Charcoal+Smoker


----------



## concordeer (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. It appears the grilling wok from Lowe's is a must have for my setup.


----------

